# Tight Pants or Baggy Pants?



## yangah

Self explanatory


----------



## backstop13

whatever you feel comfortable riding in


----------



## ShredLife

you should just kill yourself for asking.


----------



## jdang307

Neither. Just expose the thong you have underneath :laugh:


----------



## P3 Mammoth

The age old question. I predict Mankinis and speedsuits will be all the rage this season.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Pretty sure this has been discussed many times, but for me it's a baggier style of clothes. Skinny tight shit...no thanks. I'd rather not look like a girl, nor am I near small enough for any tight fitting anything.


----------



## Qball

The tight pants narrow stance style looks like complete shit.


----------



## snowklinger

goretex

10/char


----------



## Vaporeon

ShredLife said:


> you should just kill yourself for asking.


Strong avatar to post content ratio


OP I think baggy pants are much more traditional to snowboarding. More comfortable, more leg room, keeps your lower body warmer. 

Know what I'm saying?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

snowklinger said:


> goretex
> 
> 10/char


waste of money. so many knock off membranes out there now that are just as good if not better and you don't have to pay an extra $100 for it saying goretex.


----------



## ShredLife

maybe if you live in Colorado. in the PNW Gore is still king.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420

ShredLife said:


> maybe if you live in Colorado. in the PNW Gore is still king.


yeah just my opinion. many will disagree I'm sure


----------



## Frozen

Tight. As tight as you can find. 

Then what you need to do is set your angles to +90/-90... super narrow too. And for the love of god don't forget to stick your arms out ramrod straight, to either side of your body at all times while riding.


----------



## snowklinger

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> waste of money. so many knock off membranes out there now that are just as good if not better and you don't have to pay an extra $100 for it saying goretex.


Keywords "knock off". Any of the copycats that work just as well are not cheaper. The cheaper ones suckass. 



ShredLife said:


> maybe if you live in Colorado. in the PNW Gore is still king.


We don't need it here, but its nice to be protected. I've got 2 "cheap" pairs of pants that just get heavy and wet after a couple seasons, my GTX perform like new still.



DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> yeah just my opinion. many will disagree I'm sure


yea they will. There are some cool companies out there and cool newish products like Cocona that work great, but their 30k gear from like FDwear or Homeschool is hardly cheaper.


----------



## IdahoFreshies

Frozen said:


> Tight. As tight as you can find.
> 
> Then what you need to do is set your angles to +90/-90... super narrow too. And for the love of god don't forget to stick your arms out ramrod straight, to either side of your body at all times while riding.


:laugh:

And THAT kids is a fool proof method to having steeze!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Chaps...for the mostess

Google Image Result for http://www.e7gear.com/images/products/detail/Yellow_chaps.jpg

http://www.google.com/imgres?start=...33&tbnw=96&ndsp=36&ved=1t:429,r:53,s:281,i:59


----------



## henry06x

Qball said:


> The tight pants narrow stance style looks like complete shit.


Been seeing a lot of the up and coming riders with that narrow stance. Sure they can spin quicker or something (they have to have a positive for it) but it makes their style look like shit in my opinion.

Anyways back to real question. Neither tight pants or super baggy pants. Just big enough to be comfortable and give you good movement.


----------



## ThunderChunky

Straight jibbers do it. You can spin faster, but you loss all of your stability. It is absolutely retarded. If I see a video part with someone with a stance like that I turn it off. It ruins it.


----------



## Vaporeon

IdahoFreshies said:


> :laugh:
> 
> And THAT kids is a fool proof method to having steeze!



Laughed out so hard at this


----------



## OzSnow

yea tight/skinny pants are dope


----------



## HeWhoShreds

personally when im riding i like my gear to be comfortable but not restricting in movement so i like a nice middle ground between the two. unless your in the park and style matters. be comfortable and dry.


----------



## SGboarder

ShredLife said:


> maybe if you live in Colorado. in the PNW Gore is still king.


Not sure what kind of weather you got in the PNW, so GoreTex might be good enough for you. But where I do my outdoor activities temperatures are extreme and humidity is sky-high. GoreTex just does not cut it in really challenging conditions...



snowklinger said:


> DrGreeNThumB420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> waste of money. so many knock off membranes out there now that are just as good if not better and you don't have to pay an extra $100 for it saying goretex.
> 
> 
> 
> Keywords "knock off". Any of the copycats that work just as well are not cheaper. The cheaper ones suckass.
Click to expand...

No, keywords are _just as good if not better_. Agree most of the cheap stuff sucks, but the higher-end ones are definitely superior to GoreTex.


----------



## grafta

I spent last season battling it out with pants that restricted my stance. They weren't even that tight really. I grabbed another pair at short notice and they sucked, lesson learnt. This season i'm getting something that I can damn-well move in properly!


----------



## ShredLife

SGboarder said:


> GoreTex just does not cut it in really challenging conditions...



Bullshit..


----------



## Littlebigdreams

as everyone had already said, this question's been asked probably since 30 years ago. i doubt there's a definitive and universal answer, since it will differ from person to person.

I like how both styles look, but I can only go Baggy myself. I'm a pretty short/heavy guy (5'6 & 175lbs), so going skinny makes no sense at all for me. 

It actually took me a while to figure out what works best for me. When I first got into boarding my buddies were telling me that going loose/baggy is the only way to go. I went with large jackets and pants, and to be honest I looked like a giant toddler for a long time cuz I was pretty short. 

After that I figured that I'd give tight fitting gear a try, only to find that tight gear make me look pretty damn fat... So now I'm going with gear that's just about the right size, maybe slightly bigger.


----------



## linvillegorge

If given the choice, I prefer eVent over Gore-Tex for the breathability.

Definitely baggy over skinny. Why anyone would want to suffer wearing tight pants is beyond me.


----------



## SnowDragon

Yoga pants.

Where's Backstop with more pictures?.


----------



## Epic

I like a slimmer fit but not so much as to hamper movement. I stopped wearing baggy shit after high school.


----------



## backstop13

GreyDragon said:


> Yoga pants.
> 
> Where's Backstop with more pictures?.


BAM!!


----------



## Argo

More pics, one is bullshit


----------



## backstop13

Argo said:


> More pics, one is bullshit


----------



## koi

I accidentally bought some tight pants (fucking website said they were regular fit), and I like them. Baggy still wins in by book, but I now occasionally look like a douche-bag. 

But I also rep the onesies...so I guess I'm all over the place.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## koi

backstop, you are slowly becoming my favorite person on here.


----------



## Dieselboi

Wranglers (GoreTex of course) and a can of Skoal for me!


----------



## Argo

Dieselboi posted a picture for neni.....


----------



## Deacon

I'm pretty sure he posted that pic for himself...
:icon_scratch:


----------



## Blake1979

Dieselboi said:


> Wranglers (GoreTex of course) and a can of Skoal for me!


Now that's hot.....need more guy butts in these threads....yummy.


----------



## snownstuff

koi said:


>


[/QUOTE]

Where can i get one?


----------



## Logan14

I have very skinny legs, which means my pants look tight, but they aren't. Will probably buy new ones this year though.


----------



## CheesemonkE

Baggy style looks cooler to me. Maybe not quite as baggy as Lucas Magoon or any of the tech nine riders. I can't judge too hard because plenty of those skinny pants dudes can rip harder than I can. For personal feel though I like my clothes loose so they don't restrict my movement. I wonder if it is harder for those guys to do their tricks in skinny clothes but they put up with it because they think they look cooler. :dunno:


----------



## shelbybeck

I personally think skinny looks weird....well,....if it's super skinny....lol
their legs look like sticks haha.....but I suppose skinny/loose is ok.
there's a happy medium in there somewhere.....lol


----------



## lareaper

Having skateboarded for years I'm a fan of tighter pants. I tried baggy pants and just felt like I looked ridiculous. Last year I got a pair of skinny pants that were.. way too skinny haha. I got a new pair of skinny pants this year but went up a size and I love how they fit. :thumbsup:


----------



## shelbybeck

sessions makes a nice pair of mid-skinny pants called "brawl"
they're not too tight/ not too loose.....right in the middle imo...


----------



## that1guy

It is hard for me to find good fitting pants. My legs are like tree trunks and I need room to move around. It would be cool if I could wear less baggy stuff but that won't happen.....unless I start making my own pants


----------



## LuckyRVA

that1guy said:


> It is hard for me to find good fitting pants. My legs are like tree trunks and I need room to move around. It would be cool if I could wear less baggy stuff but that won't happen.....unless I start making my own pants


I'm built the same way. I have a relatively small waist but big legs. Any snow pants labeled as "straight fit" tend to fit me the best.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid

fukit' just wear a thong or leaf


----------



## boarderaholic

Baggy fit... Because apparently my body doesn't fit the stereotypical skinny chick.


----------



## chomps1211

boarderaholic said:


> Baggy fit... Because apparently my body doesn't fit the stereotypical skinny chick.


Lol! Could be worse. You could be like me and look like I'm wearing tight fit when in fact they're baggy.  ...damn, I just bummed myself out!


----------



## shelbybeck

chomps1211 said:


> Lol! Could be worse. You could be like me and look like I'm wearing tight fit when in fact they're baggy.  ...damn, I just bummed myself out!


well quit chompin' on them bon bons.....heheh


----------



## chomps1211

shelbybeck said:


> well quit chompin' on them bon bons.....heheh


Well, I suppose _somebody_ had to say it!


----------



## Hiltzy

*100% anything airblaster*

pants that is. there's a difference between baggy and bulky, and a difference between tight and minimal


----------



## BigmountainVMD

Tight. So tight your balls get tucked right up in your ass. That way, all your swimmers will perish from the incredibly hot, moist jungle that is your ass crack and your chances of procreation will be severely diminished.


----------



## MrKrinkle

BigmountainVMD said:


> Tight. So tight your balls get tucked right up in your ass. That way, all your swimmers will perish from the incredibly hot, moist jungle that is your ass crack and your chances of procreation will be severely diminished.


LOL reply of the day award... Winner winner chicken dinner!!!


----------



## Art Bell

How about comfortable?


----------

